# Anyone know what decal this is?



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hey, was in Wayland the other day and noticed the bumper sticker on the right rear of the Wayland PD Charger, But I couldn't make out what it was, does anyone here know what it is?

http://www.masspolicecars.com/images/wayland1355.jpg

(When you click on that and open in, the sticker is the one on the right side of the rear bumper)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

haha I knew it was a dumb question but I'm willing to take the flak for it, really needed to know. thanks!

edit: at least I didn't ask "why's it there?What's the purpose of it? Should I be concerned?"..etc



LECSniper said:


> WPD places those on their cruisers to make silly people ask silly questions on Masscops. It's called the SQOMC decal.


I can't find it on google images?


----------



## SPQR (Sep 26, 2007)

masspolicecars.com!!!!! *fap fap fap fap*


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

SPQR said:


> masspolicecars.com!!!!! *fap fap fap fap*


only place I could find a picture of one!! but yea i see what you mean haha


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

The sticker might be from an accredidation agency. If not then you should go to the station and say " I'm going to ask you a bunch of questions, and I want them answered immediately."


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

niteowl1970 said:


> The sticker might be from an accredidation agency. If not then you should go to the station and say " I'm going to ask you a bunch of questions, and I want them answered immediately."


very true, I think I'll just wait till I go there to work and ask them .:headbang:.

EDIT: Thanks NightOwl, after some digging I found what it was. I appreciate it a lot!


----------



## firefighter39 (Apr 10, 2006)

It is the original Town Seal, dating back to the 1600 when Wayward Land Grant (Wayland now) actually encompased an area from the coast (what is now Cambridge) to Marlboro. That is why the seal incorporates the whole eastern part of the state. Around the late 1600 the Commonwealth was formed and chartered, and land grants were given to various cities and towns -


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

firefighter39 said:


> It is the original Town Seal, dating back to the 1600 when Wayward Land Grant (Wayland now) actually encompased an area from the coast (what is now Cambridge) to Marlboro. That is why the seal incorporates the whole eastern part of the state. Around the late 1600 the Commonwealth was formed and chartered, and land grants were given to various cities and towns
> 
> -


----------

